# Tougo Coffee Co



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

independently-owned cafe with a socially and environmentally conscious bent and a community-oriented mission Tougo Coffee as another place to call home, while engaging with your community at-large.

Tougo Coffee Co is a family-friendly coffee house that understands the importance that "Kids are people too" (Just Cuter) than us (grown ups). Children have cultural, and social needs just as well, so we try to incorporate activities designed with "little Ones" in mind.

The back of the shop has an a&#8230;

More...


----------

